# [SOLVED] Startup repair unable to start Vista



## mayDAY_tripper (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloha!
When I woke up this morning... Vista would not load. 

1. It automatically goes into the Startup Repair mode, and that has no effect.
2. The System restore does not restore back to a point earlier in time.
3. Within the System Recovery Options, there is no option to open a command prompt.

- I would love to view/copy my files from C: drive to an external hard drive.
- I do not have the original OS disk(s).

Is there a way that I can get Windows to open?
Or, is there a way to open a command prompt and save my files remaining on C:?
Or, is there a way to do this from BIOS?
Or, is there a way to run an OS from a boot disk, yet view/copy my files from C:?

Oh, woe is me. TIA for any insight whatsoever.
Cheers,
~D


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Startup repair unable to start Vista*

Hey have you tried booting in safe mode?


```
- Tap F8 when the PC is booting
- Choose "Safe Mode" from the list
```
If that doesn't work then you can use a LiveDisk to boot into an OS to copy/view your files, I tend to suggest either:
- BartPE; www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
Or
- Knoppix; www.knoppix.org/

BartPE requires Windows XP Installation files (e.g. an XP disk), but knoppix just comes as an ISO image to burn to disk(Or USB Stick)...

Both the sites have instructions on getting them set up.

You may also be able to find the problem from BartPE...

Post back for more help

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## mayDAY_tripper (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Startup repair unable to start Vista*

Mahalo!
Thanks for your help, Jamey.

The answer to retrieving files thought gone with the wind lies with KNOPPIX.

After some research, and your helpful tips, I went to:
http://lifehacker.com/software/disk-recovery/geek-to-live--rescue-files-with-a-boot-cd-192982.php

It worked like a charm! 

To answer the above question, safe mode wouldn't boot unfortunately, and would give no error msg.

Basically, I could not get Windows in any form or a cmd prompt to open. I downloaded KNOPPIX and ran it from a boot CD, after config in BIOS to boot from CD.

Amazing!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Startup repair unable to start Vista*

glad you have it sorted


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

ditto, glad you got it sorted

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

